# Good to see Wes Sims looks to be in.....



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The absolute worst shape of his life, I mean look at this pic,










This is a joke, I mean even old as Hershel Walker's opponent looks in better shape and that isn't saying much.











Lashley needs to fight a legitimate fighter of quit talking like he working his way up to a Fedor fight, at this rate Fedor will be retired and in a old folks home before Lashley works his way up.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

This makes me laugh, especially after reading the UFC vs Strikeforce thread.


Wes Sims needs to roid up and then join the WWE. He has the personality for pro-wrasslin'.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I do gotta say though Walker is possibly the most shredded I have ever seen an mma fighter.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

OMFG, is Strikeforce serious, all my money, my house, and my pride on herschel walker and bobby lashley in a parlay. Think i'll make 5 bucks?

Edit: just put every penny i had on my online bookie on herschel walker FTW, hilarious... it's like they're giving away free money!!!

On another note, anyone else notice Sim's putting an extra two pairs of socks... in his junk.

(spare me the "you were looking at his junk jokes, don't tell me you've never peaked over the urinal, just to compare notes)


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

Jimdon said:


> OMFG, is Strikeforce serious, all my money, my house, and my pride on herschel walker and bobby lashley in a parlay. Think i'll make 5 bucks?
> 
> Edit: just put every penny i had on my online bookie on herschel walker FTW, hilarious... it's like they're giving away free money!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Lashley needs to fight a legitimate fighter of quit talking like he working his way up to a Fedor fight, at this rate Fedor will be retired and in a old folks home before Lashley works his way up.


i agree, i mean i respect that hes trying to build his career up properly but cmon, wes sims? part of building yourself up means challenging yourself and fighting better fighters, wes sims just sucks...


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

What an absolute joke. I understand the strategy of giving Lashley a can but Sims?!!? REALLY!? He didn't even get in shape for the fight! Strikeforce would seriously wanna step it up if they hope to compete with the UFC.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

http://www.sherdog.com/videos/recent/Lashley-Weighing-Dual-Careers-2187

The man states that he understand he will need to start going up in competition eventually.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

have to agree with everything said here except that one guy talking about looking at other guys junk, I really thought Lashley would've came for better competition but I guess it's not all completely up to him either, I wonder whats up with Sims, just doesnt care anymore?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> http://www.sherdog.com/videos/recent/Lashley-Weighing-Dual-Careers-2187
> 
> The man states that he understand he will need to start going up in competition eventually.



knowing does not equal doing, whats the expression, actions speak louder than words.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wes Sims should not be allowed to fight..:thumbsdown: I am scared that he could die in that Cage today. 

I give him 1.30 min until the referee steps in and stops the fight!


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I would say Wes Sims is probably just showing up for a pay day and probably isn't training much.



Jimdon said:


> (spare me the "you were looking at his junk jokes, don't tell me you've never peaked over the urinal, just to compare notes)


I can honestly say I have never checked out another mans junk at the urinal.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Bobby Lashley is going to wreck this guy tonight. poor Sims.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, difficult to look your best when SF gives you two weeks notice. Not that it'd make a difference. As has been said, Wes is likely showing up for a pay cheque, and little more. Should be a fairly quick bout.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Wes looks like he's hardcoring the twinkie, pizza, beer and egg nog diet.

damn it i think i bet 5k on wes >< dudes going to gas on the steps into the ring ><


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

xeberus said:


> Wes looks like he's hardcoring the twinkie, pizza, beer and egg nog diet.
> 
> damn it i think i bet 5k on wes >< dudes going to gas on the steps into the ring ><



Buy that bet back!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Jimdon said:


> (spare me the "you were looking at his junk jokes, don't tell me you've never peaked over the urinal, just to compare notes)


I haven't done this either... I mean nothing wrong with being homosexual, but I don't like looking at other dudes junk. I mean looking at other dudes dicks, nothing wrong with it, its just not for a straight dude.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Wes' ONLY chance, literally, is a triangle after Lashley takes him down. He doesn't have the power or skill to bang with lashley and he doesn't have the strength or athleticism to clinch, take Lashley down, or avoid lashley's takedowns.

That said, Wes does have a pretty good triangle and has legs long enough to actually get around lashley's giant shoulders and neck.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Wes' ONLY chance, literally, is a triangle after Lashley takes him down. He doesn't have the power or skill to bang with lashley and he doesn't have the strength or athleticism to clinch, take Lashley down, or avoid lashley's takedowns.
> 
> That said, Wes does have a pretty good triangle and has legs long enough to actually get around lashley's giant shoulders and neck.


I said this in another thread that it would be funny if Lashley/Sims turned into the Strikeforce version of Lesnar/Mir!


----------



## Rufilata (Jun 14, 2009)

I can`t believe it.Sim`s is a joke,so out of shape!.And against a beast like Lashley?? He is begging to get crushed.Cus thats what Lashley will do against him.This is such an easy fight for Lashley.Easy payday and walk in the park.This fight will not last long.Prob end somewhere in first round!

This is like an angry bull vs fat cow


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Rufilata said:


> I can`t believe it.Sim`s is a joke,so out of shape!.And against a beast like Lashley?? He is begging to get crushed.Cus thats what Lashley will do against him.This is such an easy fight for Lashley.Easy payday and walk in the park.This fight will not last long.Prob end somewhere in first round!
> 
> This is like an angry bull vs fat cow


More like an angry Rottweiler vs a deer. I mean Sims is a lot longer and taller, and he really isn't all that fat.


----------



## Rufilata (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes or that.But you know what i mean.My point is being so out of shape is not good for him or us MMA fans.Personaly i want to se a fight.This will not be that,cus its so obs that Lashley will run over Sims like he would be a little rat!.

But then again.I wonder what SF is thinking of..they cannot be serious thinking this is a "contender" for Lashley:confused03:


But ey.I look forward to se Lashley in MMA,even fighting against zeros like Sims.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

keep in mind they have Hershel Walker fighting on this card, too, lol. A lot of these fights are extremely lopsided to the point of being simply a spectacle, but that's what happens when you have to create a crowd draw while 90% of the best fighters are in the UFC. I kind of like it, though. The UFC may have the most competitive bouts but Strikeforce always has entertaining bouts  

As for Lashley, I'd love to see him fight tougher competition too, but he seems to be being very cautious about his opponents. I seem to recall reading somewhere that he didn't think he was ready, skill-wise, to enter the UFC in the manner Brock did.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

i bet 5 gs on wes lol


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I should bet it all on lashley could be easy credits.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> I should bet it all on lashley could be easy credits.


Too late, don't worry though the odds were crap.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Too late, don't worry though the odds were crap.


Yeah your right I was deciding on it too much but whatever save them for the next UFC fight.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

you would have to bet like a mil to make 5 bucks


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

yeah if you wanted a safe bet with better odds take cyborg imho


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

G_Land said:


> you would have to bet like a mil to make 5 bucks


Very true lol.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Didn't realize this but he did take this fight on 1 week notice so it isn't like he was training and getting in shape for the fight. Probably depressed from losing on TUF and not doing anything.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't even think he took TUF seriously he just wanted the notoriety so he could get a bigger pay check.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Since when is Wes 6'8?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Since when is Wes 6'8?


height is one of those tricky things to measure, and I believe it is not overseen by the commission like weight is so any number of factors, including number fudging, could be in play. Even in the UFC some of the height measurements have been suspect.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I realize facts are fudged a bit, but Wes was one of the smaller guys in the TUF house. I think it was just done to cover up for how short Lashley is.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> I realize facts are fudged a bit, but Wes was one of the smaller guys in the TUF house. I think it was just done to cover up for how short Lashley is.


Wes Sims was actually one of the tallest guys in the TUF house, if not the tallest. His height is closer to 6'10". You might be mixing him up with Wes Shivers who was 6'7".


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Wes Sims should not be allowed to fight..:thumbsdown: I am scared that he could die in that Cage today.
> 
> I give him 1.30 min until the referee steps in and stops the fight!


Damn I was very close with my prediction :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Jimdon said:


> (spare me the "you were looking at his junk jokes, don't tell me you've never peaked over the urinal, just to compare notes)


That's pretty gay imo. (nothing against homosexuals)



HexRei said:


> keep in mind they have Hershel Walker fighting on this card, too, lol. A lot of these fights are extremely lopsided to the point of being simply a spectacle, but that's what happens when you have to create a crowd draw while 90% of the best fighters are in the UFC. I kind of like it, though. *The UFC may have the most competitive bouts but Strikeforce always has entertaining bouts  *


I'm not sure that applies to last night's card as I thought it was wack. Apart from Lawler getting that KO, and Diaz once again proving me wrong...it was just ok.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I'm not sure that applies to last night's card as I thought it was wack. Apart from Lawler getting that KO, and Diaz once again proving me wrong...it was just ok.


I had a great time with last night's event, but maybe that's just me. The fights you mentioned were the highlights though, that's for sure.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I had a great time with last night's event, but maybe that's just me. The fights you mentioned were the highlights though, that's for sure.


 
And that REf had to be one of the worst Refs ever.... Almost every fight was a early stoppage.... 

So lame, bring Big John in there DAMN


----------

